# Prophoto rgb photo exported to PScc changes color when converted to sRGB in PScc



## francklouis (Dec 4, 2014)

Has anyone experienced this problem, and know how to resolve?

I worked on a *CR2 * photo in *Lightroom 5.2* then used *edit using *> *Photoshop CC *to convert to sRGB so that I can upload to a Website.

Problem: when I use *edit* > *convert to profile *and select *sRGB* and save as a jpeg I can see a color change in the photo when I tick the preview box. The color of the image appears to become more saturated and darker. I get the same problem if I use the *save to web *method.

One other thing I should mention is that I have not been able to synchronise my color settings using Bridge in PScc, I get a warning box about having to first launch a qualifying product at least once before being able to enable suite color management. I don't think however that this is what is causing the problem I am having with color profile conversion but I would like to have this issue fixed as well if I can.


Thanks for any help with these issues,

Franck


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

I don't understand why you are editing in Photoshop simply to convert to sRGB for uploading to a website. You can do that from within Lightroom simply be exporting as a jpeg and choosing sRGB in the export dialog box.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 4, 2014)

Let's see a screenshot of your PS color settings dialog  - the clue is probably in there.


----------



## francklouis (Dec 5, 2014)

*Hello Jim*



Jim Wilde said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.I don't understand why you are editing in Photoshop simply to convert to sRGB for uploading to a website. You can do that from within Lightroom simply be exporting as a jpeg and choosing sRGB in the export dialog box.


Hi Jim,The reason is I work on images that may need some work done to them like removing unwanted objects using the selection and cloning tools in PScc.I don't want to convert to sRGB, but I have been told that this is what you have to do if you want the image you see in LR and PS to look like what you upload to the web without get shifts in color.Do have any suggestions of a good workflow and color settings for what I need to do?Thanks,Frank


----------



## francklouis (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi Victoria,

Sorry for delay I got tied up.
Here is the screenshot of color settings.

What is the best way to do screenshots?

Thanks,

Frank


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 5, 2014)

francklouis said:


> Hi Jim,The reason is I work on images that may need some work done to them like removing unwanted objects using the selection and cloning tools in PScc.I don't want to convert to sRGB, but I have been told that this is what you have to do if you want the image you see in LR and PS to look like what you upload to the web without get shifts in color.Do have any suggestions of a good workflow and color settings for what I need to do?Thanks,Frank



Franck, I would think that the majority of LR/PS users would use the following workflow:

1. Edit the image in LR as far as possible, then select it and use the "Edit in Photoshop" command.
2. That opens the image directly into PS, where you then do whatever edits you want.
3. When finished in PS, click "Save" (not "Save As"), then will pass the edited file back to LR as either a Tiff or PSD depending on your options in the Preferences>External Editing tab.
4. The Tiff/PSD should appear in LR alongside the original file (and should look the same as in PS).
5. When ready, export the Tiff/PSD using the Jpeg file format and the sRGB colour space, and the resulting file should appear the same as the Tiff/PSD, ready to upload.

Note: there are slight variations of step 2, depending on the respective levels of ACR in Lightroom and PS. The end result should still be the same though....


----------

